# *ahem* Pattern Assistance, Please ?



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This neck has me baffled, and I just gotta add it to my fashion line. 

Kuschel

Any ideas ? The knit of it looks awfully uniform for all the increases that must go on in there.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

To me it looks like they just went up a needle size or several for the neck flap thingie.

It does look like it would want to fall right off your shoulders though.
Even in the pics the girl seems to be scrunching to keep it on.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Good morning FR, yes I know what time it is.

There might be a language translator on your browser, but not my old Firefox.

When all else fails use the hot line (don't like the number, but ......)

800-666-5722. It is a nice neckline. 

Oh and I looked really hard for an English ver and didn't see it. Good luck.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I think it might be a boat neck (so just a wide slit for the head to go through) then stitches picked up around the neckline and the ribbing knit with larger needles.

I think I'd find it bothersome to wear, but here is an idea: knit the sweater with a boat style neckline, finished with just a couple of rounds of seed stitch or ribbing. Then using matching yarn(s) and larger needles, make a cowl that can be worn overtop .. Or removed. Two looks in one!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Frazzle, that's good. I think that would be alot more comfortable than having that massive neck on all the time.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I didn't even see it as a neck, really.....more of a built in cape.
But the two piece idea did cross my mind.
Even so, the stitch pattern looks so uniform for the increases that _still_ must be hidden inside.

Katy....are you saying that you found a funny man that has written a pattern for that neck style in German, shortly after noon, but it was morning where he lived and now you want someone to translate what he had to say about it in English ? 

I'm so confused. :huh:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

From Google Translator:

* UNIQUE * DREAM * BEAUTIFUL HAND KNITTED *

To forgive dream sweater! Manufactured in the most beautiful pastel colors.

Soft pastel &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; soft angora-hasi-powdery melange &#9829;

Super thick + Softig with R * I * E * S * E * N * cuddly turtleneck,
thicker side plait made of fine Italian wool softiger.

Dimensions: sweater one size S / M 38/40 up to XL 42/44

Shoulder: one size
Collar size: about 32cm
Sleeve: 65cm
Bust: about 58cm
Length: approx 74cm
Waist: about 58cm

Giant collar / shawl collar: Width: 60cm Height: 32cm

or alternatively:

Giant Turtle Neck: Width: 32cm Height: 38cm

Specify >>>> the collar desire in order to please!

Color: soft pastel powder / salmon-pink / melon / champagne melange

Model: honeymoon

Material: 26% Merino wool, 16% kid mohair, 23% cotton, 18% acrylic, 17% Viscose

Care: Hand wash

All dimensions are measured simply
Email for further details related questions simply

Trendy, fancy or casual, in any case, always beautiful

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I did a pattern search on Ravelry for a cowl collar and these remind me of it, though not as chunky:
Jackie

Pullover in Eskimo

Don't know if you could modify it?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That first one is gorgeous!!
Saved it to my library, thanks!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

This is free pattern from DROPS. Maybe it will give you an insight into the basic construction, then adapt it to your own work.

Ravelry: 143-2 Cacao - Jumper with cables, raglan dec and large neck in Nepal pattern by DROPS design

Pauline


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cotton!!?? 


:grit:


The nerve.

Cotton makes for lousy sweaters.
Guess I'll have to adjust that in my own blending.

Looks like it's time to experiment. 
Looking through those pattern pages just freaks me out. :sob:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You should download one of the free patterns and just skim it. You'll figure out from the instructions how they did it, and you don't have to actually follow the directions (they don't write many patterns for the massive super bulky you prefer anyhow) and we won't tell on you.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, well........ I hate to derail _this_ thread, :whistlin: so, let's just say that, tonight, there will be show and tell pics of what _I_ got in the mail. :grin:

*traipses off, back to the woods, skippin' and whis'ling*


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

I was hoping it would get there before the weekend!

I'm gonna go out and dig in my compost pile. I think of you whenever I see it, you know that?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FR, what I would try is decreasing all the way until it is just like a regular neck.For the collar- Then increase every stitch,knit into the back of each stich so that the stitch twists and does not leave a hole. You will have doubled the stitches ,knit one row without increasing. If you want it even wider,do some more increases. Do em, right away so that the increases are covered by the eventual(sp) collar.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

See, ever'body ?

Simple and straight to the point. 

I kinda planned on the regular neck size for a foundation, but was curious as to other thoughts on the increases. 

I am a little unclear though, 7th, as to what you mean about stitching into the back of each stitch...... I do know how to accomplish a twisted stitch, if that is the simple net result desired during the increases......

I also wonder.....would it be better to make a line of increases right at the shoulder, after forming the neck, for the cowl, just as the decreases are made at the shoulder after the arm hole, rather than making increases all the way around ?

Or do you think that even increases all around would lay as well in the finish ?


Thank you, Frazzle, for thinking of me upon every wafted fragrance of a composting pile that drifts your way.  I would hope to be so remembered by everyone here. :grouphug:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I wasen't too clear on that increase stitch. You knit in the back of the stitch and then before you take it off the left needle you knit into the front,then slip off. So you make a new stitch with every stich knitted. It depends of exactly how much bigger you need it to get, on just how many extra stiches you'll need, so maybe you can get by with just doing them one each side of the shoulder.But it would look better on the collar it's self if the increase stitches were hidden by the fold from the neckline to collar. Also ,if you want more "hang" of the collar in frount,add more of the increases in the frount.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This should be interesting. 

Now on the notions of fit, style and comfort, would not such a shoulder drape finish be more comfortable/practical for everyday wear than the bulky turtlenecks that I started out with ? :shrug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I found the secret. 

Check out the pic on the left, not in the blossoming tree setting, but where the model is sitting in a large white chair....the herringbone looking stitch pattern over the shoulder portion of the neck.

Kuschel

How would one go about that ?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Increase on each side of a center stitch.Look up how to make a right and left leaning increase.Make the increase stitch lean away from the center knit stitch.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks. 

Look for pics of my first attempt in about a week.

I got a wheat field to get ready...... yuh know, compost spread.....bones picked out.....might have to sow ten or twelve acres by hand. :sob:

But there are rainy days and evenings.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Understand that that full collar is partly because those sweaters are too big for the models. Sleeves too long. A short walk and the sweaters will fall right off. Even a boat neck isn't that big on a properly fitted garment. I believe the knitter simply made a wide neck, left the stitches on the needles, sewed the shoulders, then knit a tube.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I promise not to purposefully knit anything that would fall off in the event the wearer goes for a short walk....... but I do think the somewhat oversized look is kind of endearing. :ashamed:


----------

